# comer en la oficina es mal



## MadeinUK

Hola.  Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar....
Estaba escuchando un Podcast y dijo la Señora, "eso de comer un sandwich en la oficina es *mal*".  Intenté encontrar una explicación de por qué no dijo *malo* pero no pude. Yo pensé que *malo/mala* significa "bad" en inglés y que *mal* significa "badly".  Ahora ¡no lo sé!
Muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

como no haya dicho *está* mal...


----------



## Sabinero07

No pensás mal, concuerdo con Treblinka, nunca escuché que digan así.

Yo diría:
"comer un sandwich en la oficina *está* mal" o
"comer un sandwich en la oficina es *malo*"

Saludos


----------



## MadeinUK

Gracias.  Voy a escuchar el Podcast otra vez a ver si escuche bien.


----------



## mancunienne girl

Yo oí un nativo decir que "la película fue mal" y no entiendo por qué. ¿No debería ser "la película fue mala?"


----------



## elprofe

mancunienne girl said:


> Yo oí un nativo decir que "la película fue mal" y no entiendo por qué. ¿No debería ser "la película fue mala?"


En este caso, "fue" no es el pasado del verbo "ser", sino el pasado del verbo "ir". 

De todas formas, no está muy claro que se quiere decir con _la película fue mal,_ puede ser algo como
_· The film didn't go as planned
· It was a box-office bomb
· Something wrong happened during the shooting_


----------



## mancunienne girl

Vale, pero el contexto era como describir películas que se vieron en el pasado. Otros ejemplos eran "la película fue interesante/fatal/aburrida, y por eso me pregunté porque había utilizado "mal"en este contexto.


----------



## elprofe

Porque con interesante/fatal/aburrida/mala (adjetivos) usamos el verbo "ser":
_La película es interesante ---> La película fue interesante
La película es mala ---> La película fue mala_

Pero con "mal" (un adverbio) usamos el verbo "ir":
_La película va mal ---> La película fue mal

Disclaimer: _Algunas de las oraciones de arriba pueden no sonar totalmente naturales, las he puesto simplemente para mostrar la diferencia entre "mal" y "mala".


----------



## Kaoss

MadeinUK said:


> Hola.  Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar....
> Estaba escuchando un Podcast y dijo la Señora, "eso de comer un sandwich en la oficina es *mal*".  Intenté encontrar una explicación de por qué no dijo *malo* pero no pude. Yo pensé que *malo/mala* significa "bad" en inglés y que *mal* significa "badly".  Ahora ¡no lo sé!
> Muchas gracias por su ayuda.


Diez años después....

Es incorrecto, pero se usa en lenguaje coloquial. "Salir los sábados es mal, los jueves no hay tanto agobio". La idea sería más bien: Comer un sandwich en la oficina es (EL) mal. No es tanto que vaya a ser algo malo para la persona que lo come sino que el hecho de comer en la oficina es algo reprobable, que debería evitarse. El contrario también se usa: "Salir a comer a la terraza es bien".


----------



## cuchicu

Sabinero07 said:


> No pensás mal, concuerdo con Treblinka, nunca escuché que digan así.
> 
> Yo diría:
> "comer un sandwich en la oficina *está* mal" o
> "comer un sandwich en la oficina es *malo*"
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Ballenero

Kaoss said:


> Diez años después....
> 
> Es incorrecto, pero se usa en lenguaje coloquial. "Salir los sábados es mal, los jueves no hay tanto agobio". La idea sería más bien: Comer un sandwich en la oficina es (EL) mal. No es tanto que vaya a ser algo malo para la persona que lo come sino que el hecho de comer en la oficina es algo reprobable, que debería evitarse. El contrario también se usa: "Salir a comer a la terraza es bien".


 Eso no es lenguaje coloquial.
Eso es hablar mal.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Y sin embargo fue una moda, probablemente tan desfasada ahora como el biruji. Aquí va un enlace en el que hablan de ello.


----------



## Galván

mancunienne girl said:


> Yo oí un nativo decir que "la película fue mal" y no entiendo por qué. ¿No debería ser "la película fue mala?"


La forma correcta es la: película estuvo mala.
Tu amigo nativo tal vez quiso decir: Qué mal estuvo ver esta película tan mala.


----------



## elprofe

_La película estuvo mala_ me suena feo

Mi resumen: 
En un diálogo como este:
a) _Hey, qué tal la peli de ayer?_
b) _uff, fatal, ________

"era muy mala" creo que es lo que diría
"fue muy mala" lo podría decir
"estaba mala" imposible
"estuvo mala" me parece posible, pero no lo diría a no ser que fuera un _slip of the tongue. _Creo que es la típica cosa que diría 1 de cada 10 veces y me quedaría pensando por dentro diciendo _"qué forma más rara de decirlo"_


----------



## Galván

elprofe said:


> _La película estuvo mala_ me suena feo
> 
> Mi resumen:
> En un diálogo como este:
> a) _Hey, qué tal la peli de ayer?_
> b) _uff, fatal, ________
> 
> "era muy mala" creo que es lo que diría
> "fue muy mala" lo podría decir
> "estaba mala" imposible
> "estuvo mala" me parece posible, pero no lo diría a no ser que fuera un _slip of the tongue. _Creo que es la típica cosa que diría 1 de cada 10 veces y me quedaría pensando por dentro diciendo _"qué forma más rara de decirlo"_


Convengamos que una película es o no es mala, asi como también puede ser buena.
A la hora de describir una película, (como cuando alguien te pregunta: ¿qué tal la peli?) fue o estuvo mala da lo mismo en realidad. Del mismo modo que es más normal preguntar "cómo estuvo" que preguntar "cómo fue". A mi me suena raro ese cómo fue, pero creo que es cuestión de gustos.


----------



## Ferrol

De utilizar el verbo ser en la respuesta a “Que tal la película de ayer” , yo diría “Era mala” . “Estuvo mala” me suena rarísimo. “Fue mala”, como segunda opción


----------



## Ballenero

Pero si la pregunta es
¿Qué tal estuvo la peli?
La respuesta podría ser
Estuvo mal, fue un rollo.
(Pero no, estuvo mala).


----------



## Rocko!

Si no me equivoco hay hilos en donde se mencionaba esta diferencia entre países o zonas dentro de los países. Para mí es "estuvo mala" para describir la calidad de una película en cartelera, desde mi experiencia. Pero diría "era mala" para describir una película que todo mundo dice que fue mala "en su época", y que ya no está en cartelera.
La frase del hilo ya quedó explicada como una forma de hablar de moda en España. Por aquí no se podría decir eso y sonar normal al mismo tiempo.


----------



## Ferrol

Ballenero said:


> Pero si la pregunta es
> ¿Qué tal estuvo la peli?
> La respuesta podría ser
> Estuvo mal, fue un rollo.
> (Pero no, estuvo mala).


De acuerdo


----------



## mancunienne girl

Ballenero said:


> Pero si la pregunta es
> ¿Qué tal estuvo la peli?
> La respuesta podría ser
> Estuvo mal, fue un rollo.
> (Pero no, estuvo mala).


No entiendo porque se puede utilizar "mal" con estar, dado que "mal" es un adverbio??


----------



## Ferrol

mancunienne girl said:


> No entiendo porque se puede utilizar "mal" con estar, dado que "mal" es un adverbio??


A ver si te es de utilidad
CVC. Foros


----------



## Circunflejo

mancunienne girl said:


> No entiendo porque se puede utilizar "mal" con estar, dado que "mal" es un adverbio


¿Qué opinas de estar bien?


----------



## Galván

Ferrol said:


> A ver si te es de utilidad
> CVC. Foros


¿Quiénes son los miembros de CVC foros?

Estoy de acuerdo con que mal y malo (en el caso del tío que está mal/malo), es un estado temporal y es básicamente lo mismo.
No estoy de acuerdo con qué "malo" no se pueda usar con objetos, como por ejemplo decir: el motor del coche está malo, para decir que está en mal estado. Está mala la baterial, el arranque del motor está malo (¡no funciona!) etc.


----------



## Circunflejo

Galván said:


> el motor del coche está malo,


Aquí no lo he escuchado nunca. En otras zonas de España quizá sí que se use.


----------



## elprofe

Galván said:


> ¿Quiénes son los miembros de CVC foros?
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con que mal y malo (en el caso del tío que está mal/malo), es un estado temporal y es básicamente lo mismo.
> No estoy de acuerdo con qué "malo" no se pueda usar con objetos, como por ejemplo decir: el motor del coche está malo, para decir que está en mal estado. Está mala la baterial, el arranque del motor está malo (¡no funciona!) etc.



_El motor del coche* está malo*??_ creo que no hablamos el mismo español   Es broma

hmm yo diría:
El motor del coche ha salido malo (como que ha salido defectuoso)
El motor del coche está mal


----------



## Ferrol

Galván said:


> ¿Quiénes son los miembros de CVC foros?
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con que mal y malo (en el caso del tío que está mal/malo), es un estado temporal y es básicamente lo mismo.
> No estoy de acuerdo con qué "malo" no se pueda usar con objetos, como por ejemplo decir: el motor del coche está malo, para decir que está en mal estado. Está mala la baterial, el arranque del motor está malo (¡no funciona!) etc.





elprofe said:


> _El motor del coche* está malo*??_ creo que no hablamos el mismo español   Es broma
> 
> hmm yo diría:
> El motor del coche ha salido malo (como que ha salido defectuoso)
> El motor del coche está mal


De acuerdo


----------



## Galván

elprofe said:


> _El motor del coche* está malo*??_ creo que no hablamos el mismo español   Es broma
> 
> hmm yo diría:
> El motor del coche ha salido malo (como que ha salido defectuoso)
> El motor del coche está mal


Más ejemplos de "está mal/malo" donde se usa tanto para personas como para cosas y alimentos en mal estado.

Check out the translation for "está malo" on SpanishDict!
Algo anda mal/ está mal
esta carne está mala translation in English | Spanish-English dictionary | Reverso
Cómo determinar si el alternador o arranque está malo


----------



## Ferrol

“Esta carne está mala “ suena natural. Se podría emplear tanto para carne cruda que parece que ha sobrepasado su tiempo de conversación, o , mientras alguien la está comiendo, ya  cocinada, para transmitir que no le gusta, bien porque esté dura, seca u otra circunstancia.

En cambio, personalmente, nunca diría “el alternador está malo” , sino “está mal”, “va mal”, “funciona mal” , o “anda mal”


----------



## mancunienne girl

Circunflejo said:


> ¿Qué opinas de estar bien?


Claro, se usa, pero nunca he comprendido bien la explicación, dado que "mal" es un adverbio.   En inglés "well" es un adverbio y un adjetivo. Para un inglesa, "funciona mal", "anda mal" etc tienen sentido pero "estar mal" no parece lógico. Si un nativo me dice "la peli fue mal" tengo que aceptarlo como correcto porque él sabe mejor que yo, pero lógicamente no me parece bien.


----------



## mancunienne girl

Ferrol said:


> A ver si te es de utilidad
> CVC. Foros


Gracias Ferrol. He leído:

-_El tío es malo_. Es moralmente malo. SER, siempre.

-El tío está malo. Hoy está malo, ayer estaba bien. ESTAR, temporal.

-_El tío está mal_ .Hoy está mal, ayer estaba bien. ESTAR, temporal (prácticamente igual a la anterior).

No veo la diferencia entre los últimos dos casos. Entiendo perfectamente 1) y 2), pero no el 3).


----------



## pollohispanizado

mancunienne girl said:


> -El tío está malo. Hoy está malo, ayer estaba bien. ESTAR, temporal


Esto está _mal_. Como usaste "bien" en el mismo ejemplo, te ha de dejar patente que _estar_ se junta con adverbio muy naturalmente. (Se dice a veces _Estoy estupendamente_.)

Una persona o es buena o es mala, no "está mala" hoy y al día siguiente "está buena". (Bueno, a no ser que se esté hablando de lo físico. En ese caso, no hay nada malo en que alguien esté bueno.)


----------



## Ferrol

mancunienne girl said:


> Gracias Ferrol. He leído:
> 
> -_El tío es malo_. Es moralmente malo. SER, siempre.
> 
> -El tío está malo. Hoy está malo, ayer estaba bien. ESTAR, temporal.
> 
> -_El tío está mal_ .Hoy está mal, ayer estaba bien. ESTAR, temporal (prácticamente igual a la anterior).
> 
> No veo la diferencia entre los últimos dos casos. Entiendo perfectamente 1) y 2), pero no el 3).


Tanto “está malo” , como “está mal” hacen referencia sobre todo algún problema de salud, de forma prácticamente exclusiva la primera.La segunda puede hacer referencia a otros problemas, como dificultades en el trabajo o sus relaciones sociales
En todo caso la condición es, o puede ser transitoria. “Está malo” , refiriéndose a una persona, significa “está enfermo” salvo excepciones , y transmite una transitoriedad mayor sue “está mal”. En el primero de los casos podría ser que hoy esté mal y mañana ya no. El segundo se emplea más para personas con un problema de salud que no es probable que se resuelva muy rapidamente

“Está malo” se utiliza a veces para referirse a niños pequeños que se están comportando mal ultimamente
También se puede usar “está malo” para objetos como una comida, el tiempo meteorológico ....
Entiendo que todas estas sutilezas pueden ser difíciles... 

Saludos


----------



## elprofe

mancunienne girl said:


> Gracias Ferrol. He leído:
> 
> -_El tío es malo_. Es moralmente malo. SER, siempre.


Sí. *El tío es malo* significa que el tío es mala persona. Para hacernos una idea en inglés: bad, evil, mean pueden dar la misma idea.


mancunienne girl said:


> -El tío está malo. Hoy está malo, ayer estaba bien. ESTAR, temporal.


Significa que *está enfermo*. Si tiene gripe, está malo. Si tiene el Covid, está malo. Si tiene gastrointeritis, está malo. Ill o sick dan la idea en inglés


mancunienne girl said:


> _- El tío está mal_ .Hoy está mal, ayer estaba bien. ESTAR, temporal (prácticamente igual a la anterior).



Puede *estar mal* debido a muchas cosas:
Si se ha dado a la bebida: _el tío está mal_
Si está en depresión: _el tío está mal_
Si tiene síndrome de diógenes: _el tío está mal_
Si tiene esquizofrenia y no puede comportarse normal: _el tío está mal_
Si tiene instintos suicidas:_ El tío está mal_
Si está lesionado y sufre mucho por el dolor: _El tío está mal_

Normalmente usamos "mal" para no tener que decir realmente lo que tiene porque socialmente no está bien visto.

I hope it helps


----------



## mancunienne girl

Thanks all. I have problem differentiating "estar" and "ser", just the nuances of "mal". It has been interesting reading the replies.  I guess I can say "la peli estuvo mal" after all


----------



## Circunflejo

mancunienne girl said:


> I guess I can say "la peli estuvo mal" after all


Yes, you can.


----------

